# Going back to school



## reaganmarsh (Jan 9, 2014)

Dear PB brethren, 

In a recent turn of events, I am going to complete seminary online. Please pray for me. It's been over 3 years since I took a class and about 7 years since I took a language. 

I have 2 Hebrew classes and about 3 electives to complete the Master of Divinity through SBTS. This is a *major* undertaking for our family. It's a little weird to explain but MDiv equivalency is not sufficient at the present time. 

Please pray that I will balance well the various duties of leading our home, pastoring our congregation, and learning to handle rightly the Word of truth. 

I'm excited but nervous. Hebrew starts in about a week and a half. 

Grace to you.


----------



## a mere housewife (Jan 10, 2014)

Praying for you and your family, Rev. Marsh.


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## reaganmarsh (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks, y'all.


----------

